# بدائل الايباد بمختلف الاحجام وارخص الاسعار ..أفضل هدية تقدمها لمن تحب!!!



## نبض العاصمة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بدائل الايباد بمختلف الاحجام وارخص الاسعار ..أفضل هدية تقدمها لمن تحب!! 
من فئة السبعه انشات: 
X708:
ذاكرة داخلية 4 غيغا بايت 
اللون أسود 
http://goo.gl/tGK78
السعر 320 درهم
X708S:
ذاكرة داخلية 8 غيغا بايت
الالوان: الابيض الازرق والاحمر والاسود.
http://goo.gl/kKg2S
ألسعر :370 درهم 
من فئة ال8 انشات:
x808:
ذاكرة داخلية 8 غيغا بايب 
اللون اسود
http://goo.gl/pe8RN
السعر 430 درهم 
من فئة ال10 انشات "بنفس حجم شاشة الايباد":
x906:
ذاكرة داخلية 16 غيغا 
اللون اسود
http://goo.gl/TJMl2
السعر :630 درهم
جميعها تحتوي على كاميرتين "أماميه وخلفيه" و تحتوي على واي فأي .. 
ضمان 6 أشهر .. 
للتواصل : على الخاص 
أو 0559229098
أو PIN:26F46400


----------

